# The Flippin Pickle



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have finally jumped on the Pickle fork bandwagon. I still can't shoot them with confidence due to a few hand hits in the past, but when all is lined up properly, the PFS is as good a shooter as any.

Here is my version of the venerable pickle fork shooter. I call it "The Flippin' Pickle"

The dimensions are generally the same as the original PFS. However, i have added my signature palmswells and maintained the general FlippinOut frame shape- narrow waist, full palm, and thumb and forefinger grooves. They are made from 1/2" baltic birch multiplex. The palm swell on the larger is made from DymaLux and the palmswell on the smaller is curly maple.

I am still a bit shy of this fork, but my confidence is growing daily.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work, as we have come to expect from you!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Awwww...
What a cuuuute wittle swingshot!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, really nice.









I've some baltic birch that's been sitting in the garage for years that I'd used
for scroll sawing trivets out of + some maple. You've got me thinking...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That must be one heck of a big bandwagon!! Nice work on the forks...the Dymalux look great.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

That looks GREAT! Will you be adding the Flippin' Pickles to the array of offerings on your site? I'd sure get one!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

SlingGal said:


> That looks GREAT! Will you be adding the Flippin' Pickles to the array of offerings on your site? I'd sure get one!


Yep


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like the best rendition of the PFS yet! The profile is very attractive, showing how comfy it must be in the hand.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it. I will get one when they become available.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

An artist is someone whose style is reflected in all his works. Every manifestation of his art touches our hearts and makes us jumping with a start of passion. Art needs no explanation, but only asks to be admired. Bob.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> That must be one heck of a big bandwagon!! Nice work on the forks...the Dymalux look great.


Sure is. Theres some version of a PFS on every continent and country in the world I recon. I've made three different designs and have even taken game with one! Others have made a great many. Once you get used to shooting one their very intuitive, quick and pocketable. a real survival tool.
Absolutly fabo design there Nathan. For this reason you should be banned from sotm...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, wonderful


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice work! I need more practice before I try another pickle fork, but this one is a beautiful example!


----------

